# Baron of BBQ July 7, Albert Lea MN Paul Kirk Class



## jdt (Apr 18, 2012)

For years I been saying no to bbq classes with the attitude if I was gonna pay hundreds of dollars for a que class it would be from Paul Kirk. Sure enough my team captain found a class so I had to put my money where my mouth is.

class is limited to 20 people

all four kcbs categories will be cooked

split in 2 person teams

you must bring a smoker

hand on, start cooking 7am class is done when finished...

Friday night is a q and a with Paul, alledged by this organizer/promotor to be the first time he has ever came the day before and did this

You can camp or stay in an AC morton building they are renting, sounds like hookups for RVs and such, showers at the location which is the fairgrounds. The smokers will be circled around the building.

$300 meat and seasonings provided, sounds like the camping/bunkhouse is free.

This class is alledged to take 3-4 years or trial and error out of your bbq.

I will be cooking with OTBS member Walking Dude on the Bellfab.

Anyone that has an interest can contact Perry at 507-402-6371


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## sparkcharge (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife and I attended.  There were pros & cons, but I would say they about came out equal. Shaving years of comp trial and error is questionable I think, but that could be debated based on where you are at in your comp game.  People could have asked more questions, but with the lousy p.a. system not sure the answers would have been heard. :) Got to meet a lot of great people though, and learned quite a bit from them as well.  For the price of $300 for everything we got what we paid for.  I would encourage anyone to do it as long as they have their tough questions ready to fire away.  What did you think?


----------

